# Joyetech oled eGrip 20W to 30W upgrade



## BumbleBee (24/6/15)

Just found a quick and easy way to bump up the wattage of the eGrip OLED from 20w to 30w and visa versa.

I don't have one of these but for those who do this might be useful.

http://www.joyetech.com/board/news.php?no=579&page=1

eGrip OLED Launching News
Dear all,

Passion is momentary, but creation never dies.
Today Joyetech presents you eGrip OLED which has two versions--eGrip CL and CS. CL version supports with eGo ONE CL atomizer head, and CS version is matched with eGrip CS atomizer head.

*eGrip OLED features:*

8V, 30W
an OLED screen presenting watts, volts,ohms
shift Between VV/VW mode
a 360-degree regulation ring to adjust output wattage
compact size and attractive colors

For those with OLED screen whose wattage is 20W, they can be upgraded to 30W by continuously pressing the fire button for 30 times. And in device-off condition, continuously press the fire button for 30 times, the device will automatically shift to 20W.


For more information about eGrip OLED, CL version please visit:http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=257;
CS version please visit:http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=259

Joyetech Marketing Department
24th June. 2015

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/6/15)

Can anyone confirm if this works? I'm curious. If it does then it will confirm that these companies are holding back on us


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

@XxreaperxX pity yours does not have the OLED screen, we could have tried this.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (25/6/15)

I can confirm that it does work to change the screen to show up to 30w but I haven't actually tested if it really outputs that or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## deepest (25/6/15)

Wow interesting. Since it it posted on the manufacturers site i would imagine it should.


----------

